
The Mobile Challenge - danw
http://www.unionsquareventures.com/2009/06/the_mobile_chal.html
======
jmtame
it's an exciting challenge, and i've personally been interested in mobile ever
since the iphone was announced.

what i'm working on is a mix between a geo-twitter, digg, and yelp minus the
long reviews. i think the important thing is to keep changing your business
model if something isn't working. levchin is well known for that type of
development cycle, and i'd say we share the same ethos when it comes to the
mobile space.

~~~
physcab
you and about 60,000 other people!

